# Череп на башку



## Holy Dinah

Здравствуйте,

Недавно на Эхе Москвы, Матвей Ганапольский вёл интервью с Александром Прохановым. Был момент, когда Ганапольский обвинил Проханова в том, что он не хотел отвечать на вопрос. Проханов возразил таким образом: _Вы налепили мне череп на башку, с этим можно как-то обойтись или я должен отлепить этот череп со лба и вам влепить его?_ (АЯ: [?] You've stuck your skull to my noggin [head], can we settle that somehow or do I have to unstick that skull from my forehead and smack you with it?) Это что значит? Это просто что-то в роде _Get out of my face_? 

Спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Ptak

Хм, странно звучит...
Не зная контекста, трудно сказать точно, но я бы поняла это так: "вы обвинили меня чёрт знает в чём (делаете из меня чудовище какое-то) - я, что, должен с этим смириться или должен вас в ответ обвинить?"

Почему череп? Ну, может быть, потому что это ассоциация с чем-то очень плохим, со злодейством... с пиратами там... с Кощеем Бессмертным, в конце концов... 

(Вообще, замечаю, что русские на эмоциях чего только не говорят..... И падежи путают, и управление глаголов...)


----------



## Q-cumber

Я тоже не слышал эту передачу (терпеть не могу "Эхо Москвы"), но - без контекста - понял эту фразу примерно так же:
"Вы меня изобразили каким-то инфернальным "злодеем" -, я что, должен смириться с этим, или начать доказывать, что я "хороший" и обвинять Вас в ответ...?"


----------



## IGGor

Я глянул текст этой передачи(разбираться особенно долго не хотелось) и пришёл к выводу, что Проханов(или как его там) просто был загнан в тупик, был обвинён в чём-то("Вы хотите смерти стране" и тд) и стал коряво оправдываться. Этим и объясняется появление столь странного выражения(ну не получилось у человека образное  выражение, так что бедняге теперь можно одеть на башку не только череп, но и ночной горшок).


----------



## Kolan

iggor said:


> у человека образное выражение, так что бедняге теперь можно одеть на башку не только череп, но и ночной горшок).


Речь идёт не о том, чтобы череп *надеть* на башку, а о том, чтобы *приделать* его к башке (по типу рогатой каски, служащей, помимо защиты, устрашением).


----------



## Q-cumber

Кстати, вы навели меня одно предположение, которое мне кажется весьма правдоподобным: как известно, череп ("Totenkopf") был изображён на кокардах офицеров SS. А кокарда, как раз находится "на лбу". То есть Проханов имел в виду, что Ганопольский, образно выражаясь, "надел на него фашистскую форму" (записал его в фашисты). Если моё предположение верно, то выражение уже не звучит так уж странно.


----------



## IGGor

Да уж... Этот Проханов оказывается, парень-не промах, - говорит такими притчами, что хоть караул кричи. 
 Как будто вы не знаете, что если долго искать толкование какой-нибудь чуши, в ней можно найти всё что угодно, - совершенно потрясающую мудрость, пророчества и т.д. 
ps К сожалению, мне ничего не известно о том, как к башке приделывают рогатую какску. *Kolan*, ваши гипотезы всегда свежи и чрезвычайно смелы.


----------



## Maroseika

Скорее, он имел в виду,что Ганапольский делает из него чудовище, какбы рисуя ему на голове страшный череп.
Вообще, Проханов, памятуя, что он "типа писатель", несет обычно такую "поэтическую" белиберду на Эхе, что искать там какой-то смысл вряд ли стоит.
А впрочем, Эхо тем и прекрасно, что дает из одного репродуктора услышать все что угодно.


----------



## Kolan

IGGor said:


> ps К сожалению, мне ничего не известно о том, как к башке приделывают рогатую каску.


И мне тоже. В моей фразе прозвучало "*по типу* рогатой каски", и имелось в виду приделывание рогов к этой каске. (Вы, должно быть, не в курсе нашей не столь давней дискуссии о рогах, так это именно она навеяла мне такое сравнение).

В действительности, как осенило Q-cumberа, учитывая одиозность харизмы интервьюруемого, совершенно резонно предположить, что под  "черепом", прилепленном к башке, имеется в виду один из самых выразительных фашистских символов, носимый на фуражке и как будто прилепленный ко лбу. Тут всё замечательным образом сходится.   

Не зря по-русски говорят, что "у него на лбу написано, кто он такой".


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> делает из него чудовище, какбы рисуя ему на голове страшный череп.


А ведь _не рисует _(иначе бы почему так и не сказать), а именно "*налепляет*", да так, что его можно "*отлепить*" со лба и *"влепить" *обидчику. Чем вы собираетесь отлеплять нарисованный череп?

Намёк на фашистскую харизму Проханова совершенно прозрачен в этом контексте.


----------



## Holy Dinah

Спасибо за ответы. Я смотрела это интервью, и читала текст его, как практика, но иногда я с трудом понимала идиоматическую (и даже странную) речь господина Проханова. На счёт фразы о "черепе на башку", теперь я понимаю её приблизительно так: _You've already tried and convicted me; should I just give up and plead guilty, or launch a counter-suit?_ Или (вариант, в котором таится фашистский символизм): _You've as much as pinned a death's head to my skull; am I supposed to go along with that, or rip it from my forehead and stick it to yours?_

Either way, this previously baffling statement is much clearer to me. Your help has been great!


----------



## Kolan

Holy Dinah said:


> _You've as much as pinned a death's head to my skull; am I supposed to go along with that, or rip it from my forehead and *stick* it to yours?_


I would rather use *pluck* (*plaquer*_, fr_) instead*, *although it's slightly bookish. What do you think?


----------



## Oh là là

Maroseika said:


> Вообще, Проханов, памятуя, что он "типа писатель", несет обычно такую "поэтическую" белиберду на Эхе, что искать там какой-то смысл вряд ли стоит.
> А впрочем, Эхо тем и прекрасно, что дает из одного репродуктора услышать все что угодно.


 

 			 		 	 	 Согласна с Maroseika. Прочитала распечатку передачи и не смогла убедить себя в том, что Ганапольский намекает там на "фашистскую харизму Проханова"


----------



## Kolan

oh là là said:


> Прочитала распечатку передачи


Можно и мне почитать (если в Интернете)?


----------



## Oh là là

Можете посмотреть здесь: http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/539511-echo/
хотя,  конечно, при дословной распечатке устного диалога теряются интонации и смысл  может трансформироваться, так что лучше послушать


----------



## Kolan

oh là là said:


> Ìîæåòå ïîñìîòðåòü çäåñü: http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/539511-echo/
> õîòÿ, êîíå÷íî, ïðè äîñëîâíîé ðàñïå÷àòêå óñòíîãî äèàëîãà òåðÿþòñÿ èíòîíàöèè è ñìûñë ìîæåò òðàíñôîðìèðîâàòüñÿ, òàê ÷òî ëó÷øå ïîñëóøàòü


Спасибо-спасибо, однако, распечатки вполне достаточно, чтобы понять, что произошло в диалоге в моменту произнесения Прохановым слова "*череп"*. 

То, фашистское чудовище (с *черепом* на лбу), о котором идёт речь, это не Проханов - это сам Ганапольский. Рассматриваемая реплика Проханова как раз всё ставит на свои места. Проханов вполне связно отражает происходящее между ним и Ганапольским и называет вещи своими именами.

Смотрите, Проханов отбивается от наскоков Ганапольского всё более вяло и уже почти миролюбиво, не лезет в обмен ударами и буквально за секунды до "*черепа"* вообще выбрасывает белый флаг, потому что уже неинтересно отвечать на абсурдные обвинения: 

А. ПРОХАНОВ: Матвей, я уже просто лежу, от меня остался уже отпечаток,

хотя разговор начался с того, что Ганапольский вдруг прицепился в реплике Проханова к галстуку еврея Жириновского и пожелал тому испепелиться. 

М. ГАНАПОЛЬСКИЙ: Лучше бы испепелился сам Жириновский, но это так.

(не надо, думаю, напоминать, что евреев в печах массово сжигали именно при фашистском режиме). 

Фашистская одиозность Проханова создаётся тут же, на ровном месте, буквально из ничего Ганапольским в манере, по который он, распаляясь, выдвигает фашистские тезисы, чтобы тут же приписать их оппоненту (что выставляет самого Ганапольского в ещё более одиозном свете). Целью он провозгласил "добить Проханова", уничтожить, и реплику того заслужил совершенно по праву, и, кстати, оставалось разве что выкрикнуть в ответ Хайль Гитлер, хотя до Гитлера по красноречию Ганапольскому не дотянуться.

Сам Проханов фашизм однозначно осуждает: "...фашистская Германия, которая поставила себе целью изменить миропорядок в целом, построить другое человечество, одну часть человечества сжечь в камерах, а другую выстроить в (НЕРАЗБОРЧИВО)..."

Во что же превратилась в России культура публичных дебатов (и _грамотность_), если вот легко и открыто, без зазрения совести можно чернить оппонента? (Чего стоит только реплика Ганапольского "_Не_ фига себе", и это позволяет себе ведущий!)


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> Во что же превратилась в России культура публичных дебатов (и _грамотность_), если вот легко и открыто, без зазрения совести можно чернить оппонента? (Чего стоит только реплика Ганапольского "_Не_ фига себе", и это позволяет себе ведущий!)


Ну, положим, Ганопольский к "культуре публичных дебатов _в России_" имеет весьма опосредованное отношение. И каналу скорее бы подошло название "Эхо Лондона", if you know what I mean.  Давным-давно не видел (и не слышал) этого экзальтированного деятеля, но, помню, раньше, когда я случайно натыкался на него в телеэфире, у меня каждый раз возникало смутное подозрение, что он либо непроходимо туп, либо не вполне адекватен. Своих собеседников он никогда не слушал, и даже не пытался, а просто_ лепил им на лбы_ заранее заготовленные "черепа".


----------



## Holy Dinah

Kolan said:


> "..._or rip it from my forehead and *stick* it to yours?" _I would rather use *pluck* (*plaquer*_, fr_) instead*, *although it's slightly bookish. What do you think?


 
Pluck is a good word, although one can only pluck from, not pluck to, i.e., _should I pluck it from my forehead...? (_I thought plaquer was _pin to_ or _slap to/stick to_?)

It's been very interesting for me to hear some of the opinions here about Эхо Москвы. I have at least one other interview I'll be watching for practice (with a different host, not Ganapolskii); I'll have to watch with a different eye, to see whether I can figure out why some native speakers might find it irritating or "Эхо Лондона"-ish.


----------



## Maroseika

Holy Dinah said:


> I'll have to watch with a different eye, to see whether I can figure out why some native speakers might find it irritating or "Эхо Лондона"-ish.


 Obviously because this is the only independent democratic broadcasting station in Russia nowadays.


----------



## Q-cumber

Holy Dinah said:


> It's been very interesting for me to hear some of the opinions here about Эхо Москвы. I have at least one other interview I'll be watching for practice (with a different host, not Ganapolskii); I'll have to watch with a different eye, to see whether I can figure out why some native speakers might find it irritating or "Эхо Лондона"-ish.



As to me, I don't find it irritating, not at all ... just - borring.  By "Лондон" I figuratively meant kinda "the asylum place for some "offended" emigrants", so to speak. 
   The radio station pretends to be "the only independent and the most democtatic...", but, IMHO, it's very tendentious. And that was what Prohanov meant while talking about "прилепленный череп".


----------

